# why does 왜 look more like 외 than 웨?



## Lindsey Star

For example, 위 has the line-with-a-shelf look with the ㅇ one top with the 이 next to it while 왜 has the line on the bottom with an ㅇ on top and the ㅐsymbol next to it. Why is that?


----------



## CharlesLee

Hello Lindsey Star,

'위' has been combined with 우+l. It's the same French word as in Oui ,Ou+i. Therefore, the pronunciation is equal.

In addition, '위' is the same as We [wi] in English.

On the other hand, '왜' has been combined with 와+ㅣ. It's likely to be 'Why' in English.

However, you don't pronounce it as 와+ㅣ[waɪ] but 왜 [we] in Korean.

'왜' is equal when pronounced with the French word as in Ouais.

There might be unknown reasons why there are the similarities between the Korean and Western languages.

I believe it's historical contact.

The suffix, y in English, can be seen in the Daegue dialect in the Korean language 

such as a word 알았다*카이* as in* [kai]*

Lee,


----------



## Lindsey Star

Lindsey Star said:


> For example, 위 has the line-with-a-shelf look with the ㅇ one top with the 이 next to it while 왜 has the line on the bottom with an ㅇ on top and the ㅐsymbol next to it. Why is that?


I meant: For example, 위 has the line-with-a-shelf look with the ㅇ one top with the 이 next to it while 왜 has the line on the bottom with an ㅇ on top and theㅐsymbol next to it. Why is that?, not For example, 위 has the line-with-a-shelf look with the ㅇ one top with the 이 next to it while 왜 has the line on the bottom with an ㅇ on top and the ㅐsymbol next to it. Why is that?. I just I didn't space out the ㅐ. The ㅐ character just looks farther apart than it is, in this font, before posting it.



CharlesLee said:


> Hello Lindsey Star,
> 
> '위' has been combined with 우+l. It's the same French word as in Oui ,Ou+i. Therefore, the pronunciation is equal.
> 
> In addition, '위' is the same as We [wi] in English.
> 
> On the other hand, '왜' has been combined with 와+ㅣ. It's likely to be 'Why' in English.
> 
> However, you don't pronounce it as 와+ㅣ[waɪ] but 왜 [we] in Korean.
> 
> '왜' is equal when pronounced with the French word as in Ouais.
> 
> There might be unknown reasons why there are the similarities between the Korean and Western languages.
> 
> I believe it's historical contact.
> 
> The suffix, y in English, can be seen in the Daegue dialect in the Korean language
> 
> such as a word 알았다*카이* as in* [kai]*
> 
> Lee,


Not only 위, but I should've also added 워.



CharlesLee said:


> Hello Lindsey Star,
> 
> '위' has been combined with 우+l. It's the same French word as in Oui ,Ou+i. Therefore, the pronunciation is equal.
> 
> In addition, '위' is the same as We [wi] in English.
> 
> On the other hand, '왜' has been combined with 와+ㅣ. It's likely to be 'Why' in English.
> 
> However, you don't pronounce it as 와+ㅣ[waɪ] but 왜 [we] in Korean.
> 
> '왜' is equal when pronounced with the French word as in Ouais.
> 
> There might be unknown reasons why there are the similarities between the Korean and Western languages.
> 
> I believe it's historical contact.
> 
> The suffix, y in English, can be seen in the Daegue dialect in the Korean language
> 
> such as a word 알았다*카이* as in* [kai]*
> 
> Lee,


Also, 'we' and 'wee' in English.


----------



## CharlesLee

Lindsey Star said:


> I meant: For example, 위 has the line-with-a-shelf look with the ㅇ one top with the 이 next to it while 왜 has the line on the bottom with an ㅇ on top and theㅐsymbol next to it. Why is that?, not For example, 위 has the line-with-a-shelf look with the ㅇ one top with the 이 next to it while 왜 has the line on the bottom with an ㅇ on top and the ㅐsymbol next to it. Why is that?. I just I didn't space out the ㅐ. The ㅐ character just looks farther apart than it is, in this font, before posting it.



Hello Lindsey Star,

  The Korean letters made of the 5 primary substance: metal, wood, water, fire, and earth,

in addition to the sky, the earth, and the people, are the most scientific language in the world.

I think you still don't know exactly about Korean vowels. ㅣ is not the same with 이.

l is separate, a vowel, different from 이, which is combined with ㅇ(a consonant) and ㅣ(a vowel).

ㅇ is a consonant with water energy. ㅣ is a vowel considered the sky or skies, and infinite.

A word 위, has been combined withㅇ(a consonant), ㅜ(a vowel), and ㅣ(a vowel).

  ㅜ is 2 and fire whereas ㅗ is 1 and water. In 1446, the greatest Sejong King made 28 Korean letters

and left a book found in 1940, listed in World Heritage in 1997 by UNESCO.

Without the book, no one would have had any idea.

When you put each letter on this website, as ㅐ or ㅣ, they are on the same place.

However, after completing it as one word such as 왜, or 위, the arrangement is automatically done to be the

same size. That's what superb handwriting is. It also applied to the work by an American that I find fantastic.

His handwriting skills 

The reason why you feel the space is whether it's been composed of or not.

If I have to explain everything, that's countless because it's philosophical, scientific, and even dynamic.


Above of all things, I have yet to realise too in order to understand it entirely...







This becomes the next picture when arranged.





The dot is a core, or the core, possibly neutron.

Lee,


----------



## Lindsey Star

CharlesLee said:


> Hello Lindsey Star,
> 
> '위' has been combined with 우+l. It's the same French word as in Oui ,Ou+i. Therefore, the pronunciation is equal.
> 
> In addition, '위' is the same as We [wi] in English.
> 
> On the other hand, '왜' has been combined with 와+ㅣ. It's likely to be 'Why' in English.
> 
> However, you don't pronounce it as 와+ㅣ[waɪ] but 왜 [we] in Korean.
> 
> '왜' is equal when pronounced with the French word as in Ouais.
> 
> There might be unknown reasons why there are the similarities between the Korean and Western languages.
> 
> I believe it's historical contact.
> 
> The suffix, y in English, can be seen in the Daegue dialect in the Korean language
> 
> such as a word 알았다*카이* as in* [kai]*
> 
> Lee,


Oh, wait. I realized. Maybe it's because "와" is spelled "wa" and there's also an "a" in the Romanization of "왜" as "wae"?


----------



## CharlesLee

Lindsey Star said:


> Oh, wait. I realized. Maybe it's because "와" is spelled "wa" and there's also an "a" in the Romanization of "왜" as "wae"?



Yes, according to the sound with each phonetic symbol.

  The greatest King Sejong's book says the balance between the sky and the earth is originally one energy.

+ and -, and five elements are the beginning and the end each other, and the universal nature

has got forms and waves (sound, voice) between +,- and five elements but hypostasis isn't two

so the number(s) and axiom(s) circulate.

Lee,

I forgot to give the very important information to readers.

You must read his writing in Korean, Hanja from right to left just like Hebrew but vertically.

Lee,


----------

